
Republican Senator Says Facebook and Instagram Need to ‘Disappear’ - pseudolus
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/mb83mq/republican-senator-says-facebook-and-instagram-need-to-disappear
======
dnautics
it's pretty impressive how "Maybe we’d be better off if Facebook disappeared."
becomes "Need to 'Disappear'"

It appears the scare quotes in the headline are on the wrong word.

~~~
stronglikedan
‘Journalism’

------
pseudolus
The actual Opinion piece is available on the USA Today website [0].

[0]
[https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2019/05/22/facebook-i...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2019/05/22/facebook-
instagram-twitter-do-more-harm-than-good-column/3751735002/)

------
Shivetya
The simple issue is this, politicians want these types of organizations to be
either broken up or ended for the reason that they cannot control the message.

With regular media outlets they have sufficient influence to manage the
message getting out. With all these new outlets their influence is severely
diminished or none at all.

So they peddle the terms fake news, foreign influence, hate speech, protection
of the your rights, when all they want to do is protect their position. All of
the issues raised are overblown and have existed in one form or another but
the difference now is we, we the people, have the freedom to express ourselves
to others, find facts from sources politicians do not influence, and make
decisions without their input.

just be careful in lining up to restrict an outlet or group until you realize
the ultimate benefactors

------
fooker
"Free market, only when it suits me."

